# Las Medes Estartit costa brava in February. ??



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

We usually head for the costa brava at Feb half term and take our grandkids down for 10 days before flying them home from Girona airport. 
Past 2 years we have always done Camping bon repos at Santa Suzanna..

Maybe looking for a change of site for this trip and have heard about Las Medes at Estartit. Any thoughts on if I need to book or just turn up. ? I hear it's very popular so dont want to get caught out, especially as it may be late in the day when I get there..

Any other info you think may be relevent will be appreciated, kid's are 3 and 5 so they are easily pleased with a park to play on..

ps.. I know weather wont be great.....


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Sorry, can't help with Estartit but while you're down that way, if you have time, go take a look at Camping Moby Dick (a good Spanish name!) at Calella Palafrugell just a few miles south.

We stayed there a couple of years ago, admittedly with no children, but found the site to be pretty nice, easy walking to the beachfront which is a nice, small village somewhat similar to a Cornish equivalent.

I'd certainly like to go back sometime.

41.888820
3.179828


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

tonyt said:


> Sorry, can't help with Estartit but while you're down that way, if you have time, go take a look at Camping Moby Dick (a good Spanish name!) at Calella Palafrugell just a few miles south.
> 
> We stayed there a couple of years ago, admittedly with no children, but found the site to be pretty nice, easy walking to the beachfront which is a nice, small village somewhat similar to a Cornish equivalent.
> 
> ...


Hi we were at Estartit but during the summer a bit back, it is a nice place with quite a lot to do, we stayed at Camp Rifort just on the edge of the town.
We went there as a group to dive the Medas Isles and I took my dive boat on the back of the van, we sailed down to Calella Palafrugell on one of the days, moored up swam ashore to get a beer and some snap on a beautiful hot day, I fancied a burger so went into town and as I was getting my money out the waterproof bag a bloke sidled up to me spoke something in Spanish stood in front of me and shat himself!..

Hope he wasn't asking where the nearest bog was Hmmm.... :roll:

Some how it put the mockers on the day..


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

rayrecrok said:


> Hi we were at Estartit but during the summer a bit back, it is a nice place with quite a lot to do, we stayed at Camp Rifort just on the edge of the town.
> We went there as a group to dive the Medas Isles and I took my dive boat on the back of the van, we sailed down to Calella Palafrugell on one of the days, moored up swam ashore to get a beer and some snap on a beautiful hot day, I fancied a burger so went into town and as I was getting my money out the waterproof bag a bloke sidled up to me spoke something in Spanish stood in front of me and shat himself!..
> 
> Hope he wasn't asking where the nearest bog was Hmmm.... :roll:
> ...


Some holiday experiences are really worth remembering!!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

See, your cheering me up already  

Camp moby dick not open till Easter, so maybe thats for another time.

I will watch out for strange men in baggy trousers as well.. :lol:


----------



## presto (Apr 22, 2009)

Went to Estartit In 1960 with three mates a little fishing village bet its changed now.
Presto


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

presto said:


> Went to Estartit In 1960 with three mates a little fishing village bet its changed now.
> Presto


Yes there is no fishing anywhere around as it is now a marine reserve with fish and underwater fauna and flora like the Mediterranean used to be like, there are Napoleon wrasse as big as a man swimming round the Islands, enormous Ray's including me :lol: .

Top place nearly as good as the Red Sea..


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Weather*

Steve

I am not so sure re the weather not being great. I have been looking at Barcelona on a daily basis and have been seeing lots of sun and 19 degrees.

I emailed Bon Repos the other day for a longish stay and the same discounts as last year apply.

8 for 7, 15 for 11, 30 for 20.

Russell


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

*Re: Weather*



Rapide561 said:


> Steve
> 
> I am not so sure re the weather not being great. I have been looking at Barcelona on a daily basis and have been seeing lots of sun and 19 degrees.
> 
> ...


Les Medes is OK but not the best placed in Estartit as its further from the town and beach than others and is overshadowed by trees with tightish pitches. It is popular though. My preference is for Camping La Sirena which is the nearest campsite to the town and beach and is cheap if you are over 50 and claim their discount.

Rapide561. I thought about trying Bon Repos in May and June. What are my chances of getting a pitch on the beach? If I fail to get a pitch on the beach what are the others like? Do you have to book beach pitches? I don't like shade and want a site that is not overcast by trees. Can you advise?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Bon Repos*

Hi

I have only been to Bon Repos the once.

It is possible to book a pitch, but not a specific one.

We got there in October and all the sea front pitches were taken. The pitches come free on a daily basis and so some people moved.

However, we had a few overnight thunderstorms and high winds - people retreated a couple of rows back. It is very noisy when the sea is rough.

Just next to Bon Repos is this site.

www.campingelpinarplatja.es

When we were were at Bon Repos, the place was busy but not packed. The next foor site was quieter. We had a walk round - the lady owner speaks good English. She was a bit more expensive than Bon Repos but on reflection, I would have preferred to have stayed there. However, the El Pinar site has a mesh fence around it - so between you and the sea - although I preferred that idea for security. On the down side, the El Pinar site does not have a laundry but the toilet block was spotless and the water was hot. In the end, we could not be bothered moving so stayed at Bon Repos. Our pitch was mostly shaded so we sunbathed on adjacent empty pitches or around the pool.

If you look at Google maps and zoom in, you can see both sites. 
As you look at the maps, Bon Repos is the site on the right, and El Pinar to the left. Bon Repos is actually labelled on the satellite image.

If I get down to Spain in February, I won't book. I will however try to get the Bon Repos rates at the El Pinar site.

Russell


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Weather*



gelathae said:


> . I thought about trying Bon Repos in May and June. What are my chances of getting a pitch on the beach? If I fail to get a pitch on the beach what are the others like? Do you have to book beach pitches? I don't like shade and want a site that is not overcast by trees. Can you advise?


We once visited in July !! off chance and not booked. We got a beachside pitch BUT the place was ram packed.. People are moving in and out all the time so you can always "pitch hop" if you see one come available. Dont think they mind as long as you tell the reception. Out of main season it's just pitch where you want usually.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Santa Susanna*

Hi

I have found an email for the othe site!

[email protected]

I have had a reply already and they are open all year. Not as good on price though as Bon Repos.

Russell


----------



## SanDel (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi wene to Estartit in 1966 just after England won the world cup.Place full of German's boy did we have some fun


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Hi,

we were there, Camping as Medes, in October 2009. A level site with some shade and excellent, modern sanitary facilities. The friendly site has a shop with bread and an indoor swimming pool so that could be god for the kids. The site is 2 kms from L'Estartit from where you can catch a bus into Girona. The nearby nature reserve is worth visiting too


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

we always stay at pals www.interpals.com about 1 hr drive from french border.
has not changed in the last 30 years short walk to be beach long & sandy with a naturist beach next door to main beach. They take camping cheques . Any site nearby is Cypsella bigger site but well organised.


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

we have been there its ideal for young kids lovely little playground and nice indoor pool. Shop and little bar/restaurant dont know if they are up and running in Feb.
We walked or cycled in to Estartit itself a pleasant walk on quiet lane. We were in Estartit at end of November it was quiet but pleasant.
Plent of other English on site staff speak excellent English and are very helpful. They also have some neat little apapertments to let.


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

We have been going there for the past 3 years, wild camping, just park up near beach outside pub, last year we parked on the beach with a number of other MHs but got moved on by police on 2nd night  . great for fishing, and nice friendly town.

The camp site 3 minutes walk to beach is very nice with swimming pool and climbing frames for the kids, but I do not think it is open till
Mar/April and closes end of October.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

AlanandJean said:


> The camp site 3 minutes walk to beach is very nice with swimming pool and climbing frames for the kids, but I do not think it is open till Mar/April and closes end of October.


Just to avoid confusion Les Medes about which this thread is about is far more than 3 minutes from the beach unless you drive.

I think you were parked outside the rear gate of Camping La Serena. I should also caution about parking on the beach. The sand, though mostly compact, is soft in places and I have seen at least 6 motorhomes that needed to be pulled out by the rescue services. You can wildcamp around Estartit except on Wedneday's when the Police are around to supervise the operation of the streetmarket.

I should also mention that there is an ACSI site in Estartit - Camping Ter - next door to Lidl's but it is not to be recommended.


----------

